
Dan Gilbert to Lead Detroit's Super Bowl-Type Bid for Amazon HQ2 - rmason
http://www.crainsdetroit.com/article/20170914/news/639106/duggan-gilbert-to-lead-super-bowl-type-bid-for-amazon-hq2?utm_campaign=socialflow&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social
======
robertpelloni
Detroit was built on an industry so large that nothing has matched it since in
scale.

I think that to restore Detroit to its former glory is not really possible
because there is no industry big enough to support it, nor is Detroit
necessarily the best area to put that industry if it existed.

It just so happened that Henry Ford was born here and transformed a small
trading town into a huge manufacturing hub by chance of his business growing
so large at the right time.

------
teliskr
As a Michigan resident.. I would like to see it happen. But I don't think
Detroit is a particularly attractive destination for top software engineering
talent.

------
jseliger
Good luck. It has the airport and cheap housing, but no educated workforce or
mass transit.

In my reading, Philadelphia and Atlanta have to be towards the top of the
list, with Toronto a plausible dark-horse candidate.

~~~
jdale27
I didn't read Amazon's requirements doc; was an out-of-the-box "educated
workforce" a requirement? It seems like that could be seeded with new grad
hires and existing Amazon employees who are willing to relocate for much lower
cost of living. If Amazon is thinking big enough and long term enough they
could also invest in improving the education system in the area at the
secondary and higher level (e.g., grants for faculty hires and curriculum
development).

------
dataminded
As a Detroit resident, I would love to see this happen. Detroit doesn't have
the resources to invest in infrastructure and Michigan doesn't have the will
to do so.

